# Using Vtune?



## Spesh (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello guys. 

I am somewhat new to this overclocking and performance enhancing stuff and am hoping somebody might be able to point me in the right direction.

I have an Asus M3N-H/HDMI motherboard, AMD Phenom 2.3ghz quad core processor and an Nvidia Geforce 9600GT. Is it possible for me to overclock any of this myself? Can performance be increased using the Vtune facility?

I would like to get the best possible performance out of the system

Cheers

Spesh


----------



## Turbo10 (Jan 14, 2009)

Get RIVATuner its the best and go into system settings on your video card and raise the core clock by like steps of 20, then see if its stable by playing a game keep going until it gets unstable and you see weird spazzy colours etc, then up the memory frequency a bit, increase the speed of the fans or buy a new one and voila! youve got yourself an overclocked gfx card. Oh vtune that the NVIDIA program isnt it ermm i dunno about that but id go with RIVAtuner just coz theres more stuff to do with it


----------

